# Unicorn File Fish



## kil926 (Oct 6, 2007)

Went out sunday and caught 2 fish look alike trigger fish. Search the web and found as a unicorn filefish. Never caught before and never tasted it. Is it edible???


----------



## cptskinny (Oct 7, 2007)

They are about the same as Triggerfish, maybe a little better. Not very common.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's what I'm thinking of, I saw a bunch of big ones on a wreck I dove a couple of weeks ago. I wasn't sure if you could eat them so I didn't shoot them. They are goofy looking things though.


----------



## kil926 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks capskinney, Also called a leatherjacket fish and flesh were white and excellent.


----------

